# '02 X5 3.0, Need to "turn on" aux-audio input?



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm installing a handsfree system into a co-worker's 2003 X5 3.0 . It's a non-navigation system with the indash CD player. I have the handsfree audio working correctly (radio mutes and the handsfree audio is played through the vehicle speakers). I also tried to connect an auxilliary audio input for him. From what I've studied in these and other forums, the connections for that are pins 3,4 and 10 (L,R, GND) on the lower-right hand connector in the radio connection block.

What I'm unclear on is, how do you gain access to that audio channel? Does the radio need to be coded to recognize the additional input? I'm guessing that the same "mode" button that selects AM/FM/CD would also go to the Aux port eventually.

Thanks for any help!
Karl in Johnsburg, IL
'89 Volvo 240
'05 VW GTI VR6
'80 BMW 320i (deceased - first car)

P.S. Disregard the MY in the title...the X5 is a 2003.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Correct - after installing the AUX port in back of the radio tuner, an AUX mode will appear. What is the production date on the door?


----------



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

*production date*

I should be back in that X5 on Monday. I'll post the production date then.

At the moment, the RCA input jacks I wired in are hanging off of the back of the radio, out of that connector block. Those were the only 3 connections I made (L,R, and Ground).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

did you make your own AUX jack? If so, the stock AUX port consists of a .22uF compactor also. You're best just ordering the piece from BMW so there is no liability on your end for your customer, the part is very inexpensive.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

*22uF capacitor*

I did make my own Aux jack. We have the correct mating pins at our office, so I doubt there's little I could do to the input to have a problem. Still, yours is a good suggestion to just buy the BMW part. Where does the 22uF capacitor go? Between the L channel and ground? Between the L and R channels, or on both the L channel to ground, and the R channel to Ground (2 capacitors)? Is there anything else that the radio looks for to "sense" the Aux input?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Here's a post if you really want to make your own AUX: http://www.x5world.com/x5-e53-forum/8007-x5-aux-line-cable-diy.html

The port is only $39 from BMW, factor in your time also to see if it's really worth replicating.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

*thanks for the schematic*

Thanks for the schematic of the aux port. We have the parts at the office and will be able to wire this up without much trouble.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

*Done and working!*

I was able to wire up the circuit and install it into my co-worker's car. Worked like a charm! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> did you make your own AUX jack? If so, the stock AUX port consists of a .22uF compactor also. You're best just ordering the piece from BMW so there is no liability on your end for your customer, the part is very inexpensive.


Just to clarify - the capacitors are to block DC voltages. The actual detection of whether the cable is installed or not is done with the resistor.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 15, 2006)

*resistor for detection*

Yes, I ran into that first-hand  When I first wired up the aux_in, I put the resistor on the Aux_input side of the capacitors (instead of the radio side). Duh, the radio couldn't see the correct impeadance/resistance to enable the port. I then flipped things around and it all worked fine. The owner is pleased as punch


----------

